# Cycling in the North California



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi.

I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA. 
Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in California and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are the best places (cities) for cycling?
Thanks for helping me
greets
toby 

PS. I'll post this allso in the corresponding subboards


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

There are many cyclists in California. Here is a link which would have many of the races scheduled for Northern California (which includes San Francisco, Sacramento, and surrounding areas) - http://www.ncnca.org/

There are also many century rides (100 miles), group rides, and great routes to go on your own.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

You can cycle all year in California. We have mountains, vineyards, redwood forests, ranchlands, deserts, ocean coast...it's great. I like the San Francisco Bay Area best. 

I don't race, but I see lots of racers out training. Here's a site that lists organized rides in Northern California:

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow rob, nice pics


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*SF Bay area clubs*

Here's another link to Bay area cycling clubs This site and many others have route sheets and ride schedules. Most all will welcome guest riders, but check the ride descriptions to make sure you can keep up!

http://www.diablocyclists.com/CyclingSites.htm


----------



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Can you race in America with the German national licence?


----------



## MadDog_ (Nov 12, 2007)

toby99 said:


> Can you race in America with the German national licence?


Don't know. Why don't you write to USA Cycling, the governing body for racing here in the U.S. and ask them?

Email: [email protected]

Website:
USA Cycling Website

Also, it's my VERY subjective opinion that Northern California (Sonoma County area) is the best area for cycling and racing in the U.S. Why? Weather and terrain. You can ride just about 365 days a year if you really want, and the terrain can vary from almost flat to very hilly. The Tour of California will have 2 stages here again this year.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*many club rides are listed here.......*

http://bikecal.com/index.asp


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

MadDog_ said:


> Don't know. Why don't you write to USA Cycling, the governing body for racing here in the U.S. and ask them?
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Levi Leipheimer lives in Santa Rosa and uses the area for his offseason training. Other US based pros live throughout Northern California.


----------

